

Developers ignoring Vista - axod
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-9969231-7.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=NewsBlog

======
tptacek
A hopelessly vague metric. Win32 apps designed for XP run just fine on Vista.
Well-designed apps don't butt up against Vista security restrictions. And all
they're really charting is the exodus of developers from thick clients to web
apps.

------
elad
Who develops desktop applications anymore anyway (except maybe game
developers).

If in the past you used to build apps for windows because that's where the
installed base was, nowadays you build web apps.

I learned Delphi and VB back then when I wanted to hack together simple
utilities with lots of UI. In the last couple of years I learned Django and
Rails for the same purpose.

